# Знающие люди, помогите, пожалуйста



## BOPOH77 (7 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте! Столкнулся с такой проблемой: нота фа второй октавы в правой руке звучит как и должна звучать, когда мех ведешь на сжим. Но когда на разжим - то она звучит на пол тона ниже, т.е. один в один как нота ми. Как можно устранить такую неполадку?


----------



## tv1000 (7 Ноя 2010)

обратитесь к настройщику.


----------



## Jupiter (7 Ноя 2010)

Раз на сжим- значит внешняя стороны планки.Достаточно посмотреть ,может хватит поправить обыкновенным ручным способом: может лайка,может центровка голоса(бритвами одновременно пройдите сверху вниз вокошке . что бы голос был при этом между лезвиями.Только аккуратно).Если нет механических зацепов,мусора,спайки между голосом и рамкой,то только к настройщику...Хотя непонятно,как кусок может так не строить.На полтона...


----------



## bombastic (7 Ноя 2010)

посмотрите, если кусковая планка- скорее всего когда фортиссимо играли у вас язычок отогнулся, тогда надо его вернуть на место))


----------



## Евгений51 (7 Ноя 2010)

На пол тона не может, и будет с переливами, если ломается, сами не лезте.(если спрашиваете такую мелочь, значит внутри небыли) Давно не играли? И какой баян. потом ответят правильно.


----------



## BOPOH77 (8 Ноя 2010)

На баяне давно не играли, родители вчера его привезли от родственников, марка "Кубань"


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Ноя 2010)

скорее всего его ремонтировали и и поставили планочки не туда. Откройте и увидите где ремонтировалось.


----------

